# Ford 1720 Seat



## Nprising (Aug 7, 2008)

I have been trying to locate a seat for a friend of mine. Where the seat pin connects the seat to the frame has rusted out. All i need is the pan, the frame itself is fine. Contacted the local Ford Dealership and the told me the only pan they can get is the original ford unit and it will Cost $372.. Hoping someone can point me in a cheaper direction.. Thank you


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

A simple Google search showed up this site.

http://store.telepak.net/samstractors/page25.html

Ford Seat (UN 55)
$85.09
Seat, Steel, Univ.W/Bracket Kit. Fits: 1120, 1220, 1320, 1520, 1720, 1920, 2120 4Cyl, 20 series NO CAB,1987-


----------



## Nprising (Aug 7, 2008)

I have been searching for awhile and actually found that site about 20 min ago.. Debating if i trust it.. I would like to actually see a picture of the bracket to make sure it's when i'm looking for


----------

